# UK Citizen wanting to WORK IN USA



## happyfriday (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi 

I am new to this. I was hoping you could advise me what a US company would need to do in order to sponsor a UK Citizen for full time employment. 

Can anyone help me?

Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

happyfriday said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this. I was hoping you could advise me what a US company would need to do in order to sponsor a UK Citizen for full time employment.
> 
> ...


For starters read up on requirements on uscis.gov, travel.state.gov, stickies at the beginning of the forum.
With no details this would be a reinvention of the wheel.


----------



## happyfriday (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you I have been approached by the US company but they werent sure where to get the info - I will point them in the right direction, its just a small company so this is all new to them too. 



twostep said:


> For starters read up on requirements on uscis.gov, travel.state.gov, stickies at the beginning of the forum.
> With no details this would be a reinvention of the wheel.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

happyfriday said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this. I was hoping you could advise me what a US company would need to do in order to sponsor a UK Citizen for full time employment.
> 
> ...


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services - International Education Intelligence) .. 
you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent 

a Masters or PhD will help greatly


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

happyfriday said:


> Thank you I have been approached by the US company but they werent sure where to get the info - I will point them in the right direction, its just a small company so this is all new to them too.


How Do I questions


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services - International Education Intelligence) ..
> you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent
> 
> a Masters or PhD will help greatly


OP has been approached by a US company. He is not looking for a job. And BTW - there are plenty of US employers sponsoring H1B:>)


----------



## bindy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi
Try these people for advice - www.legalimmigrationservices.net - I used them with my immigration to the US. VERY helpful and understanding, and not pushy at all. The implant is run by Brits who themselves have gone through the immigration process. Send them a message and they will reply within 24 hours with enough free info to put your mind at ease. Obviously if you choose to hire them they will charge you, but their costs are pre-agreed and do not change. I used them and am so glad i did. Hope it helps!


----------



## bindy (Jan 15, 2011)

Lol - implant! Predictive text... I meant company!!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

bindy said:


> Lol - implant! Predictive text... I meant company!!!


You were not too far off. Depending on how the process goes you may think after a while that they are part of you:>)


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

bindy said:


> Hi
> Try these people for advice - Legal Immigration Services - About Us - I used them with my immigration to the US. VERY helpful and understanding, and not pushy at all. The implant is run by Brits who themselves have gone through the immigration process. Send them a message and they will reply within 24 hours with enough free info to put your mind at ease. Obviously if you choose to hire them they will charge you, but their costs are pre-agreed and do not change. I used them and am so glad i did. Hope it helps!


 Matt Selby is not a Lawyer ... the company claimed immigration lawyer is a real estate specialist per the Florida bar 
http://www.floridabar.org/names.nsf...7254EFAE2C36456085256BCF0059A1C2?OpenDocument

other complaints 
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/8779953328


----------



## bindy (Jan 15, 2011)

They got me through the process flawlessly. Very approachable, accessible, professional & efficient. I have my green card. I'm happy, and will continue to recommend them to help with the excessive paperwork & red tape involved with the immigration process.


----------



## darrylhughes711 (Aug 20, 2015)

Im a british citizen wanting to move to the u.s to be with my partner, Iv been in hospitality for 8 years, I have no qualifications or a useful skill other than art. Is marriage my only option? or is there a chance i could obtain employment?


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

I came over on an H1B visa and that's probably the most likely route for you. If they haven't done this before, the company should probably secure the services of a competent US immigration lawyer to guide them through the process. I also joined a small company and that's what they did. Good luck.


----------

